# Cornflake potaotes?



## spaZDaisE04 (Nov 19, 2004)

I used to love this recipe with the potatoes and the corn flake and sour cream.  I cant find this recipe anywhere and I have this whole cupboard full of recipies and im sure i missed it somewhere in there when i was trying to lok for it so if anyone has it. . please post   thanks a bunch


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 19, 2004)

this what you are looking for?

Potato Casserole

6 cups diced potatoes*
1 can (10 ¾ oz.) cond. cream chicken soup
1/2 soup can milk
1 cup sour cream
1 cup sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1/4 cup grated onion (optional) **
salt and pepper to taste
3 tablespoons butter, melted
3/4 cup corn flake crumbs

Cook fresh potatoes or thaw frozen potatoes (see *note below). Place potatoes in a 2-3 quart casserole dish or a 9x13 cake pan. 

Combine soup, milk, sour cream, cheese, and onion (see **note below) and salt and pepper to taste. If a saucier dish is desired, add 2-3 tablespoons additional milk. Mix well. Spread sauce over potatoes. 

Melt butter and combine with corn flake crumbs. Sprinkle crumbs over casserole. Bake uncovered at 350 F for 30-45 minutes or until hot and bubbly throughout. 

Notes: 

* Use approximately 6-8 peeled, diced, and cooked fresh potatoes; or approximately 2 pounds frozen, southern style, diced hash browns (not shredded). ** Use 1 tablespoon dried onion or sauté 1/4 cup fresh chopped onion in 1 tablespoon butter until transparent. 

There are probably as many variations in how to make this dish, as there are names for it. Whatever you call it (or how you make it) it is tasty dish, which is often served with ham and green beans. 
Recipe serves approximately 8. 

Good Luck!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 19, 2004)

Wasabi, I have a recipe that is almost like your's.  Have you ever tried adding any meat to your recipe?  I decided to alter mine with meat so I could eat it for a full meal.   I love to cook it when I'm wanting something filling.  I will definitly give yours a try. Thanks


Hash Brown Casserole

1 package (32oz) frozen hash browns thawed
1/2 cup butter melted
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 (8oz.) carton sour cream
1 cup cheddar cheese shredded
2 cups crushed corn flakes

add in ideas:  Ground beef, or shredded chicken

Combine potatoes, onion, soup, sour cream, meat and cheese.  Stir

Put in casserole dish.  Combine corn flakes and margarine and sprinkle top.

Bake at 350 for 50 minutes.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 19, 2004)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Wasabi, I have a recipe that is almost like your's.  Have you ever tried adding any meat to your recipe?  I decided to alter mine with meat so I could eat it for a full meal.   I love to cook it when I'm wanting something filling.  I will definitly give yours a try. Thanks
> 
> 
> Hash Brown Casserole
> ...



no, I haven't tried adding meat, but great idea!!!  I'll definitely give it a try next time!


----------



## middie (Nov 19, 2004)

those sound really good. 
man now i have to go shopping 
lol


----------

